
Converse 4 released - jcbrand
https://opkode.com/blog/converse-4-released/
======
vader1
Looking great, thank you! I was previously using Candy, but it hasn't been
maintained in a while. With a modern web client like this, XMPP can truly
replace the likes of Slack.

------
georgestephanis
:( Was hoping for new sneakers.

------
ge0rg
It's really nice to see this web based Jabber client making progress!
Congratulations to the 4.0 release!

------
Boulth
E2E with OMEMO and HTTP Upload? Check!

This looks like a real modern alternative to dated XMPP desktop apps.

